# Sabre 408 g-codes



## mbrickels (Jun 20, 2011)

Z-axis questions: Downloading g-code programs to Sabre 408 appear to run fine except for Z-axis. If I just need to use just one router bit and it is already in place,
what is the simplest way to set my Z-axis home position?
1. Should I make sure there are no tool changes or other pauses in my program?

2. If I just set my home/start position before loading my g-code at the top surface of my material and use absolute posioning commands in my program will Z-axis movements from the material surface downward be G01 Z-n.nn or G01 Zn.nn (ie. positive or negative) ? Z-n.nn commands seam to generate a table protect error.

If I edit out all the Z commands from my programs run thru the XY motions fine.

Can anyone send me just a simple example of a g-code program that works on the Sabre 408 having just a few predictable Z-axis movements and exactly how to set the start position before sending the g-code to the Sabre? Do I have do a Z-Init and/ or a Material Z-Init before sending the g-code or can I just position my router where I want to start, download the program press start? [email protected]


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you using any software to program this machine? I have worked with shop saber 408 customers in the past. I know these machines will take a basic G-code. I had the documentation on the code in the past. I think they can download some documents off their website to help you get going with this machine. It's a Gerber saber 408?

Things you would have to think of when programming the machine. 

1) Have you homed the machine

This is happens at start up where the machine touches all it's limits, letting the machine know where it is and how far it can travel

2) Work offset

After the machine knows it's home most machines will let you set a zero for the job or a work offset. You can set the X Y Z and the same time or independently. As an example you can jog the tool over to a position, with the tool in the spindle touch off and the top of the stock and set zero. 

3) Program Zero 

If you are using CAD CAM software the program zero and the work offset have to match. 

There are a few other variable like what direction Z - is or X+ or Y+ so you'll have some trouble shooting. 

I would program a simple part like a 2" X 2" square and set your zero and see what happens. Worse case you hit the E stop look at what the machine did vs what you thought it would do and make adjustments. 

Let me know if this helps

Al


----------



## mbrickels (Jun 20, 2011)

*Gerber Saber 408 g-code*

Al,

The Sabre will do machine home like it's supposed to. Next chance I get, I'm going to try a few simple g-code programs, just as you suggested, and set home over the material where I want it to start. I should be able to put in a small move for Z and check if it goes in the direction and position I think it should when I press the Start button. 

I use Alibre Design and CAM which works fine for generating g-code post files but I can "hand-write" a simple g-code program also. 

Thanks,
Mike



aldepoalo said:


> Are you using any software to program this machine? I have worked with shop saber 408 customers in the past. I know these machines will take a basic G-code. I had the documentation on the code in the past. I think they can download some documents off their website to help you get going with this machine. It's a Gerber saber 408?
> 
> Things you would have to think of when programming the machine.
> 
> ...


----------



## EngineerTex (Aug 29, 2018)

*Gerber Sabre G-Code*

I came across this post while having the same problem with my Gerber Sabre. Hope it's not too late and maybe that someone on here has figured out what needs to be done on this. 

My problem seems to be the same. I am running my router in G-Code mode and it doesn't matter where I set the Z initialization depth. It always performs the routing into the material starting from the exact same Z point. 

Note: I can move my "Home" position to anywhere I want and the program will start from that X-Y point, so I know that it's taking the Home position, but for some reason, the z-axis depth of cut cannot be adjusted. I do not have the ArtPath software, so I suspect that there's supposed to be a command somewhere in the G-Code for the spindle to move to the proper Z depth and then have the program call that height the zero position. But I have only recently obtained this router, so I don't know what it's wanting. 

If anyone has a program that does work correctly for you and you'd be willing to send it to me or if you can post it in here, I'd be deeply appreciative. Alternatively, if you know what the problem is, I'm all ears.


----------



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

Program should look like this to cut a 2.0 square .010 deep with a v bit. Set XY Zero bottom left. Z Zero top of work. I set the move to Z0.1 to a linear move at F30.0 so Z axis moves down slower just in case your Z "0" isn't set correctly. Not sure what your machine needs to see for feed rate. If you need to go deeper in Z change the Z-0.01 to whatever you need.

G00 G90 X0.5 Y0.4
G01 Z0.1 F30.0
Z-0.01 F50.0
Y2.5
X2.5
Y0.5
X0.4
G00 Z3.0


----------

